# motherboards



## arthur kierski (Mar 7, 2009)

does anyone has an idea of quantities of pms in unpopulated motherboards(solder is maintained)?after umpopulating some motherboards i got a percentage of boards left=42%---example 4motherboard =2kilos,after scraping became 860grams----


----------



## tamerakshar (Mar 7, 2009)

here are approximate contents of a pcb;
[img:884:564]http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5954/99551701.jpg[/img]


----------



## arthur kierski (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks tamerakshar---you saved me of having a big loss because after scraping some boards and refining the populated elements (pins etc) i found very little gold----deducing that the gold was in the populated part of the motherboards and not in the bare motherboard--are all pcb aproximated the same in composition or motherboards are a diferent proposal ??------------------I made a mistake,0,025% of gold is,25grams per kilo---that is around $7 per kilo----it is a lot


----------



## EDI Refining (Mar 8, 2009)

Where is this info from ? Looks like a refiners notes/ presentation. thanks for sharing


----------



## cmclean (Mar 8, 2009)

Tamerakshar, Arthur:

Are these percentages for depopulated boards? 

Thanks
Carlos


----------



## usernameguy (Mar 8, 2009)

Can anyone direct the newbie to where I can get this type of info for various components even?
Thx!


----------



## tamerakshar (Mar 8, 2009)

for a common component visit the manufacturer internet site, and search for the product chemical content brochure, then repeat what you've done for various components. 
You can also search for package material content, try to refine your searches.


----------

